# someone tell me they are "dirty" too ;)



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok, so I can only come here for people to understand me(glad I have this site).....

3 Dogs in my small house, in and out of the backyard, dirt and grass everywhere...I'm serious, if I don't sweep my floor EVERY day, it looks real bad. My guys have the run of the house and I'd honestly say its more THEIR house than mine. I'm just a visitor 

So I tell some coworkers(none are real Dog lovers) the other day that I have to vacuum my BED before I go to sleep every night. They look at me like I'm pretty grotesque....I just smile and tell them you probably wouldn't get it. 

Anyone else want to share :smile: ??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We are basically in the same boat. We have four girls of our own and then the occasional foster Dane or dog sitting dog. It's definitely a dogs house! We have 7 big dog beds for them, but if there is open space on the couch they are on it. We sweep and vacuum several days a week especially when it's muddy. We do brush out the bed before we go to sleep as well since the Danes have an aversion to the floor. I'm constantly covered in dog hair and just simply cannot wear black if I'm leaving the house. And I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaLOLOLOLOLOL Too funny! My husband thinks I'm nuts because I sweep and vacuum all the time, sweep my bed out before I get in at night and wash my sheets often. At least 2 dogs sleep on the bed along with 1 cat and it's a crazy place in the morning.....We won't even talk about my car!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hehe! I've resorted to putting a sheet on TOP of my bed so that most of Ania's hair gets on it instead of in the bed (luckily she won't get under the covers). I also have seats that fold down in my car. They are pretty much always down. And, again, I have a sheet that covers the whole back area. Whenever the sheets get hairy, I just shake them outside.

Soooo... when a guest rides in my car or comes over to my house, all I have to do is quickly stash the sheets and voila! I'm back to a normal person!

Oh jeeze. I just caught a glimpse of myself in the future. I'l probably be that lady with the plastic slipcovers on all my furniture.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've always put a sheet on my bed, something I learned from my sister who has 4 chocolate labs, but while at work the dogs dig around and play so much on the bed it pretty much is useless. HAHA LOL I love my dogs..................................................


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I seriously have to vacuum 3 times a week right now. It's shedding season around here and there would be hair tumbleweeds everywhere if I didn't.  

Off to go vacuum right now actually. LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You know after lots of attempts to keep the bed clean as possibly I found that an oversized coverlet works the best to keep the majority of dirt and hair out of the bed. They are heavy and durable so they stand up to weekly washings and beatings from the dogs. They also stay in place a ton better than a sheet ever could. Just thought I would share that piece of experience!


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

In the winter when we pile extra blankets on top of our bed, Bailey loves making nests. He usually doesn't come up on the bed without being invited. However, if we're in the other room and he wants the bed he makes a nest on it. When he's invited and we're in bed, he wants his chest rubbed. Bailey relaxes and lays his head on my hubby's chest. So cute.

Barnum loves to cuddle with me on the bed. He lays on me, well, at least partially. He's a snuggler until he get too warm.

When we purchased furniture for our house we bought with Leos in mind. We found a round sofa and knew it was a Leo's delight. Both Bailey and Barnum love it. There's a sofa behind our chairs and they rest too and can look at the window. There's a small dog bed on the floor which they both enjoy.

Although quite hairy, Leos don't shed constantly, that is if on quality food. We just switched to raw yesterday, June 1, 2010. I can't wait to see what it does to their coats. They were losing hair like crazy on the kibble. They require brushing about every three to five days. During their blow season, usually once a year here in Pacific NW, they require daily brushing until the down hair is out. Last year that took a month  due to fluctuations in the weather.

Vacuuming during blow coat is twice a week. I used to try once a day. I gave up and decided some dog hair isn't going to kill me. The rest of the year it is once a week. The kitchen floor... well, it needs more cleaning than I can keep up with. Right now, I'm settling for spot cleaning after the dogs eat and my husband's new hobby, feeding the ravenous hummingbirds. What a combination raw meat and sugar water! 

I have one jacket which I use a lot and it is what I call "dog hairerized." I do wear black pants and have a line of dog hair from my mid-thigh downward on both pant legs.

My hallway walls have dirt lines on the bottom three feet. Bailey loves to wipe his face down the hallway. It's a Newfie thing and Leos originated from one type of Newfie. Bailey and Barnum like to hold up the wall while laying on their backs. They're favorite spot is down the hallway. There's usually a breeze for them to air their bellies. I forgot about these habits of Leos when I moved in here and painted. When I repaint, it will be with high gloss paint for the bottom four feet of the hallway wall.

As for the cars... well, Bailey and Barnum have a LeoMobile, a 1972 three-door Suburban. It was bought for them. We removed the back carpet and put down a rubber mat. The dog's love it. There's dog hair everywhere in the car. On occasion, it gets vacuumed. The last time was in 2009. :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Too funny reading this! Beds, floors!! I had just washed my comforter (California king) and wow jammed the washing machine (UGH!!) now I know I can't put that in there and will have to have it cleaned or take it to the laundromat (yuck) so my two dogs sleep on the bed gets crowded but I have a reversible comforter so this time its getting bad again I just turned it over and (UGH) again will have wash it ummm not at my house though (yuck) but the dogs do have the run of our house pretty much also!I have so much as left the back door open for them to run in and out (yah I know bugs)!!!!!!! I vacuum all the time! Its relentless!!!!!!!!!!! I sweep~ vacuum ~and then start all over again! Gee nervous breakdown I am sure~ soon and most likely I already have ulcers LOL! But with the furminator, washing paws, doing all that I can think to do to keep things neat, well its impossible! You should see our pool filter and hear my husbands ranting's on just that! LOL! Oh well You have to figure with dogs comes hair and dirt. Thank goodness I had kids to know this also! So with kids dogs adults yep your going to have the dirt! Comes with the territory! Love my dogs, Love my kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

With my four, the hair is pretty much endless. I gave up on buying dark colored jeans, and I pretty much can't wear black... or white... anywhere, ever. I have to clean my leather couch about twice a week, and sweeping and mopping the floors feels like an everyday event. I sweep and vacuum daily, and mop twice a week. My car is a lost cause. Period. If we have to have other people in the car, we take my husbands, which we try not to ever put the dogs in but it's slowly happening. My car just isn't suitable for humans anymore. lol. 
Luckily for me, the only one who ever sleeps on my bed is Annie, and she's not too bad of a shedder, and since she's a boxer, she doesn't trap too much dirt on her either. Champ never jumps on the bed, probably hurts his knees, and Grissom and Chesney just don't show much interest. They might jump up every now and then but they don't care to sleep with us. Princess Annie, though, has to be tucked in with her pillow, and I've pretty much accepted that there will always be Boxer drool smears all over my white sheets and pillows. Oh well.  Princess needs her beauty rest. 
My family cringes when I say my Boxer sleeps with us. I can't imagine life any other way. 
I could have the cleanest house in the world, the nicest car, clothes, and furniture ever. I could have the nicest sheets and cleanest bed. I could buy an overstuffed plushy couch. I could take the dog beds out of the living room, and have my floorspace back... but none of that would mean a dang thing without my fur babies. They make life fun and exciting. I love them so much.

Haha, and that's just the dogs... then there's the cat....


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not big on cleaning, I must admit...and my dogs totally have the run of the house, and they make a MESS! My friend cleaned the house for me while I was gone (with the dogs) for a few days once, came home, and it was over within a day. haha. And today, they flooded the backyard. That was FUN! I wouldn't let them in until they'd dried off, but it still go everywhere when they did come in, because of all the dried dirt falling off of them. I remember my first puppy print on the BEIGE carpeting. I was, like, "AWWWWWWE!!! OUR FIRST PUPPY PRINT!" Amaya did it, by the way. XP I was busy trying to catch Ryou to wipe him off. XDDD


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I vacume daily, and on average mop about twice a week. Our whole house has tiled floors so its easy to keep it clean.:biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> I remember my first puppy print on the BEIGE carpeting. I was, like, "AWWWWWWE!!! OUR FIRST PUPPY PRINT!" Amaya did it, by the way. XP I was busy trying to catch Ryou to wipe him off. XDDD



XX, 

Come on!...a right of passage as a Dog owner has got to be that carpet just doesn't work w/ Dogs. It took me 2 different carpet installations in my living room, 3 in my bedroom, 1 in my spare room......FINALLY, I realized that carpet and Dogs has got to be the worst idea ever :wink:

I'm all laminate, hardwood and ceramic tile now. Took me a long time though. 

You'll get there in your own time.:wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't think i've laughed this hard in a long time, reading your stories.

you've all made my day.

no matter what i do, there is dog hair from the pug and the corgi mix, both heavy shedders...that raw feeding has cut down on the shedding is a moo point....they are still heavy shedders..

i wear black because my dogs are black and the hair blends in with my clothing.

i gave up on my sheets and i gave up on having a 'clean' house. my dogs sleep under the covers with me, although they are not allowed 'on' the quilt....i don't know why i bother because the corgi mix jumps on it when i'm in the shower....very sneaky.

i do sweep my kitchen floor every day because the combo of their black hair and my long red hair don't work well with meatloaf.

i vacuum once a week and i have a steamer that goes over the carpeting with an enzyme cleaner...because they have the nerve to get grass stains on my carpet.

i buy leather furniture because of the dogs....my dogs pretty much determine what we buy....and all of the fleece blankies are theirs, regardless.

and i also believe in love me, love my dogs....

a friend of mine will no longer come over because i feed them raw....course, she didn't come over that much because they shed. she liked it a lot better when i had shih tzus....

one less person at my birthday parties.....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We have less dogs now, but when Chows blow their coat, it's everywhere! Plus, between Rocky and Chelsy, every single leaf and piece of mulch ends up being dragged in the house. In the fall, I swear I'm just going to drag the leaf blower INSIDE and blow the dang leaves right back out again! 

Like someone else said, the entire bottom half of the walls, especially where Rocky sleeps or everywhere he rubs against is brown. Some days I get the urge and take a scrub sponge to it, but most of the time I just ignore it. The other day I happened to be down on the floor and looked up at the table and realized that the whole side of the dining room table was covered in milk splatter. It took me a minute to realize it's from me handing Rocky my cereal bowl every morning and him slurping the remains all over the place! Who knows how long it's been there and how many people have seen it! Oh well......it's not the worse thing in my house.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I forgot to put in my post my favorite dog t shirt well one of them anyway~

No Outfit is complete without dog hair!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> XX,
> 
> Come on!...a right of passage as a Dog owner has got to be that carpet just doesn't work w/ Dogs. It took me 2 different carpet installations in my living room, 3 in my bedroom, 1 in my spare room......FINALLY, I realized that carpet and Dogs has got to be the worst idea ever :wink:
> 
> ...


Just finished ripping up the ugly old carpet and exposed the BEAUTIFUL red oak floor underneath... Ahh.... So much nicer with 3 dogs. Car is an SUV, and every decision in the house is done with the dogs comfort in mind. :biggrin:


----------



## maggie's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

I always tell my friends not to wear black to my house.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope I'm not the only person in the world who's mother in law puts a towel on the couch when I go to visit!:redface:


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I vacumed our bed yesterday and laughed at myself, because I thaught about this thread! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

maggie's mom said:


> I always tell my friends not to wear black to my house.


and i encourage people to wear black to my house LOL


----------



## danewillow (Jun 16, 2010)

We do the sheet on top of the bed too (king size on a queen bed). The dogs still get up there and rearrange things and snuggle in until they're comfortable. We call it getting dbj (doggy butt juice) on our pillows. Non-animal lovers just wouldn't understand that. I always fall asleep to at least 2 cats touching me. I woke up one night to our cat Frida the PITA sleeping up against the back of my neck. At least she was comfortable. Springtime here is a disaster for our house. We got rid of all carpet and just have area rugs. With 2 Danes of our own, a foster Dane, and a Staffordshire Bull Terrier (who seems to make the biggest mess) there is no keeping our house clean. People complain about how messy kids are but at least you can try to get them to take their shoes off.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

A sheet on the couch and I have to shake out our comforter every day. Dog hair everywhere in house but my husband and I dont care, he's our baby, my parents dont understand it.


----------

